# recover whatsapp msgs from iphone 5



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

hello,
i need to recover whatsapp msgs from iphone 5, chats were 6 weeks ago and deleted.
not touchd chat since.

any good apps or best method welcome

ideally free or small price
thanks


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.enigma-recovery.com/ios/iphone/whatsapp-messages/

try this one


----------



## Afrourned (Aug 30, 2017)

Deleting WhatsApp messages on iPhone? You can try to get them back from iTunes or iCloud backup. If you are not regularly backing up with iTunes or iCloud, refer to this guide to recover deleted whatsApp messages on iPhone


----------

